# messed up on racking what to do???



## Jolly_Roger (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, I racked my Skeeter pee as per instructions, but moved my racking cane at the last minute and got some color from the bottom, it's still going slowly, but has a dark color, should I rack it again or let it finish as is?


----------



## St Allie (Sep 16, 2010)

You mean you racked from primary to secondary and it is still fermenting?

If so, don't worry about it, it'll settle out when it's finished.

Allie


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2010)

Your fine. make sure the wine is dry before you add the meta. You will need a couple more racking i'm sure.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 16, 2010)

You'll be ok. after you stabilize and add a clearing agent let it sit for two or three weeks for the lees to compact. Tip your carboy with a 2x4 so the sediment falls to one side.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 16, 2010)

You will be fine - besides you probably rack a few more times anyway.


----------



## Jolly_Roger (Sep 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> You'll be ok. after you stabilize and add a clearing agent let it sit for two or three weeks for the lees to compact. Tip your carboy with a 2x4 so the sediment falls to one side.



Cool, wonder why I hadn't thought of that???
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Jolly_Roger (Sep 17, 2010)

Must be close to finished, one bubble in the airlock every 1 1/2 minutes.
Can hardly wait.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, it will settle out again and all will be good.


----------

